# betta breeding



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

I have posted on this before wondering about betta breeding and debating on rather to do it or not.
can someone give me all of the worst case senarios? i am still toying with the idea but i have no expericance in breeding fish at all. and i still do consider myself somewhat of a newbie (fish keeping CORRECTLY for only a year)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Worst case scenario? You lose your mating pair and 100+ fry.......... The upside to this scenario (if it can be called one) you lose hundreds of dollars in wasted equipment that wouldn't be needed for spawning other fish (gallon jars, water if bought), heaters, water conditioners, lights, if any, and time).


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks, but thats still not convincing enough! HA
i have wasted so much money of fish stuff its like second nature. and at some point in time i always use it for something.
losing some pricey awesome aquabid bettas would really stink though.

how long do you have these fry again? isnt it like... 5 or 6 months


----------



## betta_babe (Nov 2, 2006)

Question: Do you want to take care of more than 200 babies? Bettas can have that many offspring. Once they get old enough you will have to jar them, and find them good homes, which is extremely hard. Please don't breed if you haven't considered this. 

If you have researched breeding, have enough money, the room, the necessary equipment, the right foods, and some future homes for your babies, then by all means go ahead. But if you don't it's not a good idea. :smile:


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i do have future homes. but not for 200+ of course. i am pretty sure the LFS would be happy to take some. of course i wouldnt even try to sell them, just give them away.
after they are jarred would i need to do 100% WC daily if i keep them in a quart mason jar?
i am really trying to decided if i want to do this or not. and really i think i would do just fine. but daily WC for 200+ fish every day could get aggervating. but its not like they are in those jars all of there lifes.
dont you keep them all together in a big tank to grow until you can tell who is male and who is female?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, if you are keeping in quart jars they need daily changes. Plan to give up any outside life you may have to clean jars. Yes & no about the big tank... sometimes they start getting aggressive very early. Other times, they'll live pretty peacefully for a while. However, in my experience (probably varies for others) the spawns that I have had live peacefully together didn't really start developing their finnage until I separated them to encourage growth.


----------

